# Help Id This Problem Please



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

I just bought this and two other caribe today, but was in a rush to get home so I didn't thoroughly inspect the fish. The other two are great condition, but this one has some strange attributes. His face looks like it has fungus or something on it, along with his tail. It is all beat up. The only thing I can think is a bacterial fungal infection or early HITH. I'm not familiar with either though, I'm just basing it on pictures I've seen. I already dosed salt and raised the tank temp. I hope it goes away on its own, but I'd appreciate if anyone can tune in to this and how to fix it.






Pause it at 0:19 secs to see the best view of him. I didn't manage to keep him still for a picture so I decided a video would be best.

Thanks


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Hard to tell from a video, but if it looks like afungus it probably is.
You got it like that from the store I understand, so asking for parameters will be useless.

I'd suggest keep that one quarantained for now since you're not sure what it is, and treat it with Pimafix or Melafix.

Good luck with it andf keep us updated


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

CombiChrist said:


> Hard to tell from a video, but if it looks like afungus it probably is.
> You got it like that from the store I understand, so asking for parameters will be useless.
> 
> I'd suggest keep that one quarantained for now since you're not sure what it is, and treat it with Pimafix or Melafix.
> ...


Thanks, I dosed pima and melafix with salt and increased temp. I'm hoping it goes away on its own. I bought it from a guy online. I went back and searched and he previously tried selling it alone. It's condition has definitely worsened since the picture I saw. I mean he isn't acting strange, actually for being in a new tank he is adapting very well...


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Well most shops keep them in way too small tanks, so if there is a disease it will likely get worse as long as they are housed like that.
I hope he'll recover, just keep an eye on the others for any sign of infections...


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

I just took some pictures this morning to get a clearer view. Hopefully this helps. Is it maybe HITH? I can't figure out why one side of him is perfect and the other is just gross and messed up. The only thing that leads me to think fungus is because his tail has a white bubble on it and his face is like mushy white.


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

I just got in touch with the previous owner and he said it is a skin discoloration due to too strong of light... He's had this for a long time. It is a gill discoloration according to him. He said they recently moved though, so if it's fungus I'm guessing it's because of stress. The bubble on his tail is the key indicator to me though.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I dont think lighting would affect just one fish, most likely a water quality issue.
If there is pitting then its def hole in the head or possibly the early stages of it


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

****** said:


> I dont think lighting would affect just one fish, most likely a water quality issue.
> If there is pitting then its def hole in the head or possibly the early stages of it


It is more mushy-like...like shriveled. I don't doubt it was due to water quality, since it was in a 55 with the other two divided by a 9"+ fahaka puffer.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

I wouldn't know whát it is, but I never heard of light affecting a fish like this....


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

That sure looks like HITH to me, and not a new case. It looks like it's been battling it off and on for some time. There could also be a secondary infection of some type going on. Those 3 fish and a puffer in a 55g would definitely have me concerned about water quality depending on the filtration and water change schedule.


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

Piranha TeAcH said:


> That sure looks like HITH to me, and not a new case. It looks like it's been battling it off and on for some time. There could also be a secondary infection of some type going on. Those 3 fish and a puffer in a 55g would definitely have me concerned about water quality depending on the filtration and water change schedule.


Ok, so just assuming it is HITH and a possible secondary infection should I just stick to the salt doses and increased temperature for now?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Yes, and stay on top of water quality.


----------



## DaElongatus (Jul 30, 2005)

i would try melifx and pound them with lots of water changes


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

My water is ok right now. After introducing them I think I had a mini-cycle. It'll be back to normal soon I think.

ammonia - .25 ppm
nitrite - .25 - .5 ppm
nitrate - 5 ppm

I do bi-weekly 20% water changes and have 14x turnover rate so I think my tank is much better than what his previous owner had him in. If he doesn't show improvement in a few days I'll start doing some dosing serious melafix and pimafix doses.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Ammonia is not the best, nitrite is scary, but nitrate is okay. The salt should help avoid nitrite poisoning and help prevent infection from possible ammonia burn.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I would up your waterchanges to 40% a week or 20% a week at the very least even with all the filtration you have.
That might have been fine for a solo fish but now you have alot more ammo being produced so you've got to stay on top of it.


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

****** said:


> I would up your waterchanges to 40% a week or 20% a week at the very least even with all the filtration you have.
> That might have been fine for a solo fish but now you have alot more ammo being produced so you've got to stay on top of it.


Oh, sorry I guess I mistyped it. I do 2x 20% wc every week with this filtration. I like to keep my water pristine, so I'm used to it even when I had the solo fish.


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

Water was back to normal this morning.

Ammonia - 0 ppm
Nitrite - 0 ppm
Nitrate - <5 ppm
P.H. - 7.2

The caribe doesn't look any different. We'll see in a few days if his condition has changed.


----------

